# One Of My Friends Came To Visit Me



## largenlovely (Aug 25, 2006)

My friend Matt from the UK made a stop here in Atlanta real quick to hang out for a lil bit and here's a pic we just took....check him out ladies aint he a cutie...i'm sure he'll be coming to a town near you lol 

Big Hugs

Melissa 

View attachment meandmatt1.0.jpg


----------



## FreneticFangs (Aug 25, 2006)

He IS a cutie!


----------



## Ivy (Aug 25, 2006)

holy crap!!

break me off a piece of thaaaat!


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 25, 2006)

Finally stateside... good to see you!!!


----------



## boots (Aug 27, 2006)

With those side-burns, something tells me he has a friday or saturday night Meatloaf affinity, of the motorcycle variety .

Meatloaf, it's what's for dinner!

*eating some soup* :eat1:


----------



## GPL (Aug 27, 2006)

Who's that gorgeous girl on the right?  
Very cute picture, sweetie. It looks very nice and show you and him had fun together.
I can send in a pic of me and you can photoshop it next to a picture of you! lol:wubu: 

You are awesome!

Thank you for posting,
Supertight hugs, bellyrubs, GPL.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Aug 28, 2006)

Great pic, Melissa.

He's a good looking guy. I hope you had a fun visit with him.


Hugs


Dennis


----------



## seavixen (Aug 29, 2006)

Whoa! I haven't talked to Matt in ages... I'm glad to see he's well.


----------



## SwtBrandy (Aug 31, 2006)

wow u are right he is a cutie....lol hope yall had a good time 
wish i could find me one like that lol
xoxo, brandy:wubu:


----------

